# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Within you, without you - The Leader

## Dream Guide Team

*Within you, without you**The Leader*As far back as 400 AD people and scholars have tried to control their dreams, calling this process *lucid dreaming*. This technique of dreaming means to *...***

----------

